# changed lighting, aggression spike



## linda521dawn (Aug 12, 2014)

I had an old fluorescent light with low wattage and switched to a t5 quad light fixture. 4x39 watt but only three on right now. Since the day I plugged it in, every fish is fighting. The aggression is crazy. Is this some how due to the light change? This is visibly way brighter then old light. I used to have dark corners, not anymore


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

if i recall you have some aggressive mbuna in a tank that isn't 6ft long? as they continue to mature expect more aggression and they will single out the weakest link in the tank and kill it. after that they will move on to the next. if you start seeing that behavior i would suggest changes.


----------



## linda521dawn (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes too many aggressive, lots of mistakes..learning though lol. Everything was mild in there until the new light though, I'm thinking that maybe because the shadow areas are fine maybe they are redefining boundaries. I did get rid of auratis though. One mean breed out so far


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

and then, there is the lighting... no kidding, my aggressive tank of cranky mbuna settled down dramatically when I went to softer lights. I light my 75 gallon with a 950 lumen fluval led light. No it's not as bright, but instantly my fish calmed down and have stayed calmer for several months. Personally, I really do believe there is such a thing as too much light...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Have you tried switching back to the old lighting?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Give it a few days, aggression will calm down.


----------



## linda521dawn (Aug 12, 2014)

I kept the new lighting but I went in and rearranged tank to re-create some back shadowy corners and such and everyone calmed back down. I really think they felt "safe" in the shadows and when I lit it all up so I could see it ticked them off, lol. I love the new light, I can finally see all their beautiful colors.


----------

